# Introducing Hope



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So.... weird story.

I have been working on getting my mentor in the goat world to let me breed to his lead buck. This buck has produced nearly every champion jackpot wether in California the last 2 years. The buck is owned in partnership so he couldn't allow outside breeding. But, what he could do was make a trade. 

So, what he needed was a remount on a poorly taxidermied billy goat head. And it just happens that I'm a taxidermist. Haha! What I wanted was those genetics = bred doe!

Here are a few before and after of the goat head and then a pic of Hope. ...due to kid with twins mid January. I think we both got a good deal!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!! Sounds like a great deal!  Who's the buck?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That sounds like a great deal. I am glad you were able to find a way to get those genetics. So I take it we are hoping she has a buck and doe.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

What happen to her ear?
Hoping for a buck and doe for you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, hence the name Hope. Hoping for a stud buck and a doe. The buck is High Roller. He was the result of a bred doe purchased from No Step Ranch.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool that you got the breeding, but....why would anyone have a bucks head stuffed?

Did Hope have a tag in her ear ripped out? Whatever happened to her must have really hurt!

BTW, you did a nice job on the repairs. The original made the buck looked surprised, like he was getting goosed or something. Your repairs look way more natural.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking doe!
Lotsagoats she was probably born with a flipped up ear.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks all. She did have a tag in the ear and I'm told she likes dog food! Guess the dog got ahold of the tag and ripped it out. Poor thing. I also have a doe from Agnew boer goats that is completely missing her ear for the same reason. She didn't learn her lesson either. She gets into it with our dogs at least once a week. Dog food must be like Crack for goats. Lol!

And Lotsagoats...he had the head stuffed because of sentimental reasons for his son. The buck was also the one who put their program on the map, so to speak.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool


----------

